# Rec. Puffed Olive bites



## kadesma (Dec 19, 2005)

My family loves these and they are easy to do..
1-sheet puff pastry
sprinkles, garlic or onion powder, sesame or poppy seeds or you can flavor the butter you use to coat the puff pastry
your favorite pitted olives, my gang like garlic stuffed, pimento stuffed, onion stuffed, almond stuffed and even the marinated  spicy green olives
just roll out the  puff pastry then cut a slice big enough to go round the olive, place seam side down on lightly greased baking sheet, brush with butter or egg wash then sprinkle the tops of the roll and bake til golden brown..I bake at 400 about 5 min but check at  2 min to see how they are browning...Served hot they are so good...My daughter completely surrounds the olive with puff pastry, I leave some of the olive showing, all a matter of what you prefer...

kadesma


----------



## callie (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks, kadesma!  These sound easy and good...I bought my first package of puff pastry a couple of weeks ago and have been trying to decide what to do with it!  This is a great start!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 20, 2005)

Used to do these for catering appies all the time, and they are sooooo addictive!  I actually had to come in early the morning I made them, otherwise everyone who passed by my station when they came out of the oven would take a 'sample'!  

We sprinkled some parm on the puff pastry before we rolled them up, just for some added yum.


----------



## licia (Dec 20, 2005)

I like a sorta cold version of this.  Remove crusts from white bread and spread with cream cheese. place olives on side of bread and roll up. Hold with toothpicks. Chill for 2 hours or more. When ready to serve, slice into pinwheels.  Delicious.


----------



## mish (Dec 20, 2005)

This is another idea for a puff pastry appy I think would go nicely with the olives... Parmesan Asparagus Rolls





Sprinkle the Parm on the pastry rectangles, wrap each spear in proscuitto (if you have some hanging around).


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Used to do these for catering appies all the time, and they are sooooo addictive! I actually had to come in early the morning I made them, otherwise everyone who passed by my station when they came out of the oven would take a 'sample'!
> 
> We sprinkled some parm on the puff pastry before we rolled them up, just for some added yum.


Hi Marm, the parm sound great, will try some that way for Christmas..Thank you   Happy Holidays

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> Thanks, kadesma! These sound easy and good...I bought my first package of puff pastry a couple of weeks ago and have been trying to decide what to do with it! This is a great start!!


I hope you like them, we do them often and they never last long..
Happy Holidays

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> This is another idea for a puff pastry appy I think would go nicely with the olives... Parmesan Asparagus Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mish these look wonderful..I'll give them a try..I saw some asparagus at the market for only a doaar something they were the smaller stalks and should work great for this recipe..Thank you I was looking to do one or two new things for Christmas Eve..This will be one of them 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 20, 2005)

Love it to bits Kadesma! I have a big jar of olives and some puff pastry on hand...Guess what I'll be doing  (I think I'll add a little Parmesan in there too, have you tried adding cheese to them before?)


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Love it to bits Kadesma! I have a big jar of olives and some puff pastry on hand...Guess what I'll be doing  (I think I'll add a little Parmesan in there too, have you tried adding cheese to them before?)


No I haven't added the cheese, but I'm going to..They will be so good..Marmalady always comes through to help perk up a recipe or hand out a great one...Hope you enjoy them Piccolina, we do 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I like a sorta cold version of this. Remove crusts from white bread and spread with cream cheese. place olives on side of bread and roll up. Hold with toothpicks. Chill for 2 hours or more. When ready to serve, slice into pinwheels. Delicious.


licia, what a nice idea, I really like cream cheese and always have some type of olives on hand..I will have to try your recipe..It sounds really good...Thanks for sharing. 

kadesma


----------

